# Today's Dinner Tenderloin On Sourdough Bread



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 18, 2013)

Tenderloin on Sourdough Bread with tsatsiki. Simple Yet so good.
(I made a sourdough Bread yesterday so i used it for todays dinner. )

I got to play with my new Parer today and it was so freaking good. just sayin  

Tenderloin pre color with black pepper,white pepper,salt and garlic.






Tenderloin goes in the oven with a few cuts that i filled with garlic and honey.





After 10 mins resting i slice it with my epic Parer from Harner/Mclean. 





Some green stuff.





Served with a good Masi Amarone





Bon Appetit, Nom Nom Nom....


----------



## tripleq (Oct 18, 2013)

Damn!!! Gotta get me one.


----------



## Anton (Oct 18, 2013)

Rough recipe?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 18, 2013)

Anton said:


> Rough recipe?



sorry i dont understand what you mean


----------



## Anton (Oct 18, 2013)

Assuming you pre-season the loin; do you marinate, or just make the cuts stuff some garlic and throw some honey into these right before cooking?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 18, 2013)

no marinate, i pre-season with the peppers before putting in the pan, then i take it out and make the cuts and stuff the honey and garlic in the cuts and then in to the oven. i then remove the garlic when its done since its stil pretty raw and strong in flavor.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 18, 2013)

That looks delicious, Magnus! I'm glad the knife and saya are being out to good use.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 18, 2013)

now that is a sandwich!


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 19, 2013)

Great photos. The one with stuff on the cutting board could be used to market knives.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 19, 2013)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry, wrong thread. 

Looks great, tho!


----------

